# Free Humidity Beads Holder



## jh225 (Apr 11, 2008)

I came across the perfect humidity beads holder yesterday.

I know lots of people go to the drug store, buy a pair of cheap nylon stockings, throw the beads in, tie them, then mist with distilled water, throw in humidor, and forget about it for a month.

That is all well and good, but what if I told you a FREE option?

Shopping in a giant shoe store, and while walking down a row, I see boxes of those little nylon feet things the women are supposed to put on when trying on shoes instead of barefeet.

I picked a nylon up, looked at it and then grabbed a handful. They are absolutely the right size and they are free to boot. Throw some beads in, tie off the end, and you are good to go. :tu


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Unless of course somebody used one and put it back in the box... :hn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

well then you'd have feet smelling cigars..


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, somehow I don't think I'd trust those- let's face it, knee highs aren't THAT expensive, and your cigars are. Why be penny wise and pound foolish? A good thought, but I think I'll pass!:2 And, I can't see myself sniffing them to see if they are "clean!"


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

One for trying on shoes, but a handful for your beads, that would be stealing, unless given approval by store employees.


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

u guys really trying that hard to save $1-2 ?

jeez


----------



## jh225 (Apr 11, 2008)

SR Mike said:


> One for trying on shoes, but a handful for your beads, that would be stealing, unless given approval by store employees.


I actually grabbed 4 of them for my wife to try on shoes, but then when she didn't see anything she liked I didn't want to put them back after touching them.

That is actually what happened, but it sounded better the other way.


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

r-ice said:


> well then you'd have feet smelling cigars..


If you had a foot fetish I guess that would be a good thing?


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

jh225 said:


> I actually grabbed 4 of them for my wife to try on shoes, but then when she didn't see anything she liked I didn't want to put them back after touching them.
> 
> That is actually what happened, but it sounded better the other way.


lol don't worry about it, these gorillas are just teasing you.. don't take it to heart.. enjoy CS... its great that you are thinking of us though.. Im sure they'll work fine, I went the more expensive route lol I bought charcoal bags from the fish store.. =]


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

jh225 said:


> I actually grabbed 4 of them for my wife to try on shoes, but then when she didn't see anything she liked I didn't want to put them back after touching them.
> 
> That is actually what happened, but it sounded better the other way.


Cool! :tu


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

r-ice said:


> well then you'd have feet smelling cigars..












There are worse ideas...


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

someone might think you have a nylon fetish!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

You guys are worse than a Sunday School Meeting:r, I say take the stocking and put them to good use. After all they are there for you to use and if you happen to take more than you need it is an honest mistake, you don't want to waste them.:tu:tu


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Aaron said:


> There are worse ideas...


:r:r:r


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

jh225 said:


> I picked a nylon up, looked at it and then grabbed a handful. They are absolutely the right size and they are free to boot. Throw some beads in, tie off the end, and you are good to go. :tu


Another example of the sheer lunacy of this "hobby". Some of us would think nothing of plunking down a twenty for a cigar & smoking it in about an hour or committing a felony to smuggle cigars into the country from an island south of Miami. Yet we will then spend hours upon hours debating the best methods to acquire pantyhose to put cat litter into so that said cigars are at the optimal humidity in our giant ice cooler.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Aaron said:


> There are worse ideas...


Yeah! This one time.... In Band Camp.....
:r


----------

